# Rosetta Stone vs. College vs. other means



## codyvega (Nov 25, 2009)

id really like to learn a new language (german or russian) and im not sure which i should go with. granted i could go with both, they both cost a lot.

any experience or even opinions?


----------



## bote (Nov 25, 2009)

Good idea to get a language learning program as stated, then try to go live there (whichever there you choose).


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't do the school route, unless you are standing outside an ESL class yelling "Who knows German/Russian?" in German/Russian and offer to help teach each other each other's (yay for awkward wording!) languages. I've thought about that, never got around to it. 


But you're probably best off downloading Rosetta Stone and lifting a conversion dictionary. All computer applications are free, and B&N's security is so weak all books might as well be free. 

Of course, once you got the basics immersion is your best bet. If you can't visit the country, find alternatives. Listen to music in the language (translate lyrics by hand, of course), download children books and work your way up, lurk forums, etc.

Damnit, you reminded me that I still need to learn Greek and Thai.


----------



## sleep (Nov 25, 2009)

I tried Rosetta Stone and it didn't work out too well for me. The repeated flashing of pictures with descriptions given in another language just didn't make sense to me. I have recently starting using Pimsleur cd's which seems a little better.

Of course you can always download a bunch of different language learning tools from the pirate bay and try them all.


----------



## Franny (Nov 27, 2009)

You could put a post on craigslist or a similar place asking if anyone that lives near you would be able to help you learn the language. School and computerized learning programs are good, but they won't teach you many of the idioms you might end up needing. I've spoken spanish all my life, but didn't get comfortable with it until I had to use it all the time with other people.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 30, 2009)

perfect post for me also... I'm thinking of learning french because I wanna escape the US before it kills us all, taking me down as well.


----------



## bote (Dec 2, 2009)

have to mention the acknowledged best way to learn any language: significant other who speaks the language and very little of yours. 
Not exactly something you can mail-order but... wait, you said you wanted to learn Russian, right?


----------

